# I think he ate a nail



## mntnflyr4fun (Sep 14, 2014)

I was doing some repairs to the boys feeder today when my 9 month old alpine wether poked his nose into the nail bag. I grabbed him immediately, but he dodged and weaved before diving under the feeder, all the while acting as if he had something in his mouth. By the time I got my hands on him and pulled out from under the feeder his mouth was empty as verified by giving him the old finger in the mouth test.

So, although I am not POSITIVE he swallowed a nail, its pretty suspicious, so my question is NOW WHAT? I have a metal detector and so tomorrow once its charged I am going to scan him, but who knows if I can get past his belly full of food to tell for sure, and as I only have $75 in him I find it hard to swallow a trip to the vet for scans, xrays and/or surgery to remove something. 

What about a cow magnet? any other home remedys come to mind....thanks in advance......any chance his stomach acid could eventually dissolve it??
Any input is helpful
Kerry


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm guessing he didn't eat a nail. But I'll wait and see what more experienced folks have to say.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a nigerian dwarf wether who I am 100% sure he ate 2 pieces of jagged metal. I was sure it would perforate his bowels, but he never skipped a beat! I am sure your guy will be fine.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I have 2 goats here with calf magnets in their rumen. They work very well on goats and don't hurt anything a bit. Mine ate screws


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I had a goat who ate a screw and did the same thing. Made her eat a calf magnet a couple of hours later  So totally agree with Jill


----------



## mntnflyr4fun (Sep 14, 2014)

Well the metal detector told the story, little bugger got a nail down him alright. Will try the calf magnet to at least keep it rounded up...
Thanks for the input


----------



## mntnflyr4fun (Sep 14, 2014)

*Inserting a magnet??*

OK, so I think the best thing to do is get a magnet in his stomach. Nefver done that before, how is it accomplished? I see they are 2-3" long, can I just stick it in the back of his throat and send it downhill, or is there another way?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The easiest way is to use a 5/8" balling gun. They're around $12. You want the 1/2" diameter magnet not the 1".


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

paint it like a peanut and put some peanut butter on it!  lol


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

This is absolutely fascinating! I never knew about these "calf magnets". How awesome to know they exist! (I say this as a goatherd whose goats have very curious lips...) Once the object is attracted to them what happens? Does it stay in their rumen or does it pass through?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

It stays in there. The magnet holds the screw/nail and keeps it safe as its to heavy to pass through their system.


----------



## mntnflyr4fun (Sep 14, 2014)

groovyoldlady said:


> This is absolutely fascinating! I never knew about these "calf magnets". How awesome to know they exist! (I say this as a goatherd whose goats have very curious lips...) Once the object is attracted to them what happens? Does it stay in their rumen or does it pass through?


Stays put.....keeps collecting debris for the life of the animal.

Goat size magnets are harder to find, they are listed all over the internet as "cow" magnets and they are pretty good size. (3/4 x 3" seems to be the smallest I could find) I found some neodymium 1/2" x 2" on ebay for about $5 ea. I think I am going with those.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Sounds like I oughta keep a calf magnet with my med supplies. Haven't had any eat metal yet, but knowing goats it's probably just a matter of time!


----------



## mntnflyr4fun (Sep 14, 2014)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> Sounds like I oughta keep a calf magnet with my med supplies. Haven't had any eat metal yet, but knowing goats it's probably just a matter of time!


Many farmers use these proactively as preventative medicine as you generally won't know your animal ingested metal until the symptoms show up or you find your animal expired. I was lucky enough to be there when the darn fool shoved his face into the nail bucket........


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

They're not likely to have access to any unless it's when I'm out there working.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Metal and plastic bags... I swear. With our wind we get quite a few plastic bags that blow in. The goats love to chew on em like they are bubble gum. Here you cant yell and run after em. In goat speak that translates into "HURRY! EAT IT BEFORE I CAN CATCH YOU!"


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I have one that will go to great lengths to get polyurethane gloves LOL!


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

goathiker said:


> The easiest way is to use a 5/8" balling gun. They're around $12. You want the 1/2" diameter magnet not the 1".


Jill, where did you buy your magnet? I'm thinking I should have one or two in the vet kit.

Thanks,
April


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You can find them at just about any decent feed store.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I got mine here.

http://hambydairysupply.com/xcart/home.php?cat=334


----------



## mntnflyr4fun (Sep 14, 2014)

Update: 
Found cow magnets at the feedstore, gave one to "Twister" a few days ago and so far he seems to be 100%, so guess for now at least we are out of danger, thanks to everyone for their input.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

And the great thing is that now he's good for eating wire, nails, screws, and metal siding for his lifetime


----------



## mntnflyr4fun (Sep 14, 2014)

goathiker said:


> And the great thing is that now he's good for eating wire, nails, screws, and metal siding for his lifetime


Yep, think I am going to give them all one as who knows what they will pick up in a pasture and around the barn....better $5 magnet now than a punctured stomach later......


----------

